# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Tonghts sunset....

## MIke R

didnt  suck

h2.jpg

----------


## amyb

Darn, I forgot to look.

I will check out the moon in a little while

----------


## andynap

Beautiful

----------


## MIke R

last nights sunset.....as posted on the Community page.....they just get better and better as we get closer to winter


ptownfall.jpg

----------


## andynap

Where is that sunset?

----------


## MIke R

P Town....taken from Truro... thats Pilgrim Monument  and  Long Pt Light

----------


## amyb

A long distance winner-very nice shot.

----------


## NHDiane

Wow! Beautiful shots.  This time of year provides us all with some breathtaking nature in this part of the world.

----------

